# Διάφορα Θέματα Ψυχολογίας > Θέματα Ύπνου >  Τι να κάνω...

## john37

Καλησπέρα, το τελευταιο διάστημα αντιμετωπίζω πρόβλημα οταν πεφτω για υπνο. Ενώ νυστάζω, την ώρα που κλείνουν τα μάτια μου, ξαφνικά ξυπνάω. Αυτό επαναλαμβάνεται, μέχρι που με πιάνει μια στεναχώρια στο στομάχι επειδή δεν μπορω να κοιμηθώ, και τελικά μου φεύγει εντελώς η υπνηλία, με αποτέλεσμα να στριφογυρίζω στο κρεβάτι ή να σηκώνομαι εντελώς. Τελικά συνήθως με παίρνει ο ύπνος κατα τις 6μισι το πρωι και κοιμάμαι ενα τρίωρο ανήσυχα. Την επόμενη νύχτα μπορεί να συνεχίσει αυτό, μπορεί όμως και να πέσω ξερός από την κούραση και να χτυπήσω ενα 8ωρο.

Ειδικά πάντως, αν το προηγούμενο βραδυ εχω κοιμηθεί καλά, το επόμενο παθαίνω τα προαναφερόμενα. Είναι στο μυαλό μου όλα, μου χει καρφωθεί αυτή η σκέψη την ώρα ακριβώς που πάει να με πάρει ο ύπνος.

Δυστυχώς το μυαλό μου παθαινει τέτοιες εμμονές, άλλες φορες τις αντιμετωπίζω, άλλες όπως με τη συγκεκριμένη δεν βρίσκω το γιατρικό.

Τι να κάνω να φύγει αυτή η σκεψη; Πρέπει να πάρω κάποιο φάρμακο; Ας μου απαντήσουν αν έχουν την καλοσύνη όσοι μπορούν να βοηθήσουν. 
Χάπια δεν εχω πάρει ποτέ μου αλλά είναι η πρώτη φορά που σκεφτομαι για κάποιο αγχολυτικό.
Ευχαριστώ εκ των προτέρων...

----------


## pavlosla

εγω απο τοτε που αρχισα χειρονακτικη εργασια στα χωραφια και συστηματικη γυμναστικη κοιμαμε σα πουλακι

----------


## Remedy

κι εγω κατι σαν αυτο που λεει ο παυλος θα σου ελεγα.
μηπως εισαι σωματικα ξεκουραστος , κανεις καθιστικη ζωη, η εισαι μεσα ολο το απογευμα και σε πιανει αυτο?
δοκιμασε να πηγαινεις γυμναστηριο απογευμα η να βγαινεις για τρεξιμο για να κοιμασαι κουρασμενος.

επισης, μηπως κοιμασαι απογευματα και μετα δεν εχεις υπνο?

ΜΗΝ πας αμεσως στα φαρμακα για μια αυπνια, αν δεν εχεις ξαναπαρει. υπαρχουν πολλα αλλα που μπορεις να κανεις πριν απο αυτο, αν ειναι μονο για τον υπνο.
υπαρχουν ροφηματα τοσο χαλαρωτικα που νοιωθεις οτι κατι πηρες.

----------


## john37

Μόνο με τον ύπνο εχω θέμα όντως, φοβάμαι πάντως ότι έτσι χάλια που ξυπνάω το πρωί μετά από μόλις 3μισι ώρες ύπνου, θα μου διαλύσει σιγα σιγα την ψυχολογία. Το θέμα είναι ότι ο ύπνος με παίρνει που σημαίνει οτι νυστάζω και είναι λογικό αφού μου λείπουν ώρες.Και εκεί που με έχει πάρει για 5 δευτερόλεπτα, ξαφνικά πετάγομαι. Αν και κάνω καθιστική ζωή, πιστεύω κάτι άλλο φταίει. Μου χει κολήσει αυτή η ιδέα εκείνη τη στιγμή και δε ξέρω πως να την αποβάλλω. Λες να βοηθήσει κάποιο ρόφημα; ποιό προτείνεις;

----------


## john37

Πριν είχες το ίδιο με μένα;

----------


## pavlosla

εγω παλια ξενυχταγα στον υπολογιστη

----------


## Έρις

Αυπνία σε πίανει μόνο τη νύχτα ή και κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς πολλές ώρες συνεχόμενα;

----------


## john37

> Αυπνία σε πίανει μόνο τη νύχτα ή και κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας δεν μπορείς να κοιμηθείς πολλές ώρες συνεχόμενα;


Την ημέρα δεν προσπαθώ να κοιμηθώ για να με πάρει ο ύπνος μια και καλή το βράδυ, παρόλο που κατά τη διάρκεια της μέρας είμαι υποτονικός και χωρίς ενέργεια. Απλά ήθελα από κάποιον που έχει περάσει το ίδιο, να μου πει κάποιες συμβουλές και το πως κατάφερε να νικήσει το πρόβλημα (αν τα κατάφερε)...

----------


## Έρις

Ίσως υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που άλλαξε το βιολογικό σου ρολόι... αν δηλαδή μπορείς να κοιμηθείς την ημέρα.. Κι εγώ σ αυτή τη φάση κοιμάμαι χαράματα, αλλά αναπληρώνω τις πρωινές ώρες. Κι εγώ στην αρχή αγχωνόμουν, αλλά εν τέλει κατάλαβα ότι άλλαξε το βιολογικό μου ρολόι λόγω εξεταστικής...

----------


## λουλούδι

Καλησπερα john. Η λυση που θα σου προτεινα ειναι αυτη που ειπε η Ρεμεντυ, να κανεις δραστηριοτητες κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας για να μπορεις να εχεις υπνο. Εμενα ετσι εφτιαξε ο υπνος μου. Και επισης εχει δικιο που σου λεει για ροφηματα, μπορεις να πιεις πχ χαμομηλι η βαλεριανα, υπαρχουν και συνδυασμοι πολλα σε ενα στα σουπερμαρκετ και στα μαγαζια με βιολογικα.

----------


## john37

> Καλησπερα john. Η λυση που θα σου προτεινα ειναι αυτη που ειπε η Ρεμεντυ, να κανεις δραστηριοτητες κατα τη διαρκεια της ημερας για να μπορεις να εχεις υπνο. Εμενα ετσι εφτιαξε ο υπνος μου. Και επισης εχει δικιο που σου λεει για ροφηματα, μπορεις να πιεις πχ χαμομηλι η βαλεριανα, υπαρχουν και συνδυασμοι πολλα σε ενα στα σουπερμαρκετ και στα μαγαζια με βιολογικα.


Καλησπέρα και σ ευχαριστω για την ανταπόκριση. Σκεφτόμουν για βαλεριάνα, διαβασα στο φόρουμ από πολλους ότι βοηθάει αρκετα. Φοβάμαι όμως μήπως κολλήσω και μετά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς αυτήν. Τι λες;

----------


## john37

> Ίσως υπάρχει κάποιος λόγος που άλλαξε το βιολογικό σου ρολόι... αν δηλαδή μπορείς να κοιμηθείς την ημέρα.. Κι εγώ σ αυτή τη φάση κοιμάμαι χαράματα, αλλά αναπληρώνω τις πρωινές ώρες. Κι εγώ στην αρχή αγχωνόμουν, αλλά εν τέλει κατάλαβα ότι άλλαξε το βιολογικό μου ρολόι λόγω εξεταστικής...


Μπα, κόλλημα εχω φάει, δουλεύω όμως να βρω τη λύση του. Δοκίμασα αναπνοές και κάποιες ασκήσεις για την κοιλιά που βλέπω με χαλαρώνουν. Από κάτω αναφέρω και τη βαλεριάνα, αλλά φοβάμαι μήπως φάω κόλλημα και μετά για να κοιμηθώ θα πρέπει να την παίρνω οπωσδήποτε. Σ ευχαριστώ για το ενδιαφέρον σου

----------


## john37

> εγω απο τοτε που αρχισα χειρονακτικη εργασια στα χωραφια και συστηματικη γυμναστικη κοιμαμε σα πουλακι


Σε άκουσα, πήγα σήμερα και βοήθησα τον πατέρα μου που ασχολείτε σπίτι με κηπευτικά. Ένιωσα καλύτερα και σκέφτομαι να το αναπτύξω σαν χόμπι, να καλλιεργώ δλδ κάποια λαχανικά. Λένε οτι είναι μια πολύ καλή ενασχόληση για την ψυχολογία, που παράλληλα σε γυμνάζει. Πόσες ώρες τα κανεις αυτά την ημέρα; πριν είχες το ίδιο θέμα με εμενα;

----------


## λουλούδι

> Καλησπέρα και σ ευχαριστω για την ανταπόκριση. Σκεφτόμουν για βαλεριάνα, διαβασα στο φόρουμ από πολλους ότι βοηθάει αρκετα. Φοβάμαι όμως μήπως κολλήσω και μετά δεν μπορώ να κοιμηθώ χωρίς αυτήν. Τι λες;


Οχι, δεν νομιζω οτι ισχυει κατι τετοιο, απο οτι ειδα ξεκινησες χειρωνακτικη εργασια, ξεκινα σιγα σιγα τη βαλεριανα παραλληλα με την εργασια και καποια στιγμη οταν διορθωθει το βιολογικο σου ρολοι, την διακοπτεις.

----------


## Remedy

> Πριν είχες το ίδιο με μένα;


οχι, δεν ειχα ποτε αυπνιες.
εχω δοκιμασει ομως πολλα βοτανα γιατι μας αρεσουν, ειδικα το βραδυ για χαλαρωση, και εξεπλαγην οταν διαπιστωσα δοκιμαζοντας ΤΙΛΙΟ, οτι κοντεψα να κοιμηθω επι τοπου.
το χαμομιλι ειναι ηπιο, χαλαρωτικο, και ηπιο σε ολα του. ΜΗΔΕΝ βλαπτικη ικανοτητα, κανει και για μωρα.δεν θα σε ναρκωσει ομως.
προσωπικα εχω δοκιμασει τιλιο και σου ειπα οτι με επιασε εντονη υπνηλια. εχω ακουσει αναλογα και για πασιφλορα και βαλεριανα,αλλα δεν εχω δοκιμασει (η βαλεριανα βρωμαει , να ξερεις)

εχω ερωτηση ομως.
οταν αρχισε να σε πιανει αυτο το συμπτωμα, δλδ υπνηλια και ξαφνικο ξυπνημα, ειχε συμβει κανενα αγχωτικο η ξαφνικο γεγονος στην ζωη σου , η δεν ειχε αλλαξει τιποτε?

στο ρωταω γιατι το γεγονος οτι εχεις αρχικα νυστα και φευγει ξαφνικα, μοιαζει να σχετιζεται με αγχος.
συνηθως στην αυπνια, εξ αρχης δεν εχεις υπνο.

----------

